# Is this a Good Deal?



## salesguy (Jun 28, 2012)

I found this in a local ad. Would this be a good start and deal for someone looking at an entry level projector?

OPTOMA EP749 DLP HD Projection unit also included is a 100" Inch FAVI Electric Projection Projector Screen Home Theater 16:9 HD-100. Total $700.00


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

salesguy said:


> I found this in a local ad. Would this be a good start and deal for someone looking at an entry level projector?
> 
> OPTOMA EP749 DLP HD Projection unit also included is a 100" Inch FAVI Electric Projection Projector Screen Home Theater 16:9 HD-100. Total $700.00


New or used? I see prices online from $619-$1000.

There seem to be some complaints about bulb life and color on Amazon.


----------



## salesguy (Jun 28, 2012)

This is a used machine


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

salesguy said:


> This is a used machine


That sounds a little high (at least for the PJ).

I'd be leery based on some of the reviews claiming that the bulbs don't last long.

The screen sounds interesting though.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a presentation projector with a native XGA (1024X768) resolution. What are you going to use it for? Home Theater? It might be a decent starter system, but who knows? I'd look for a used home theater projector myself. :huh:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Optoma-EP749-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

I guess the bulbs are cheap at least? ($150)


----------



## salesguy (Jun 28, 2012)

mechman said:


> That is a presentation projector with a native XGA (1024X768) resolution. What are you going to use it for? Home Theater? It might be a decent starter system, but who knows? I'd look for a used home theater projector myself. :huh:


This will mainly be used for inside home theater. Once in a while outside at night. I am still deciding about LCD or DLP. Any advice? Thanks again.


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

If you are going with an entry level PJ then DLP is the way to go as the picture is better then the LCD model, unless you are going with a 3 chip LCD PJ which will cost quite a bit more then they are not bad a choice, but i have seen tests done between the two and entry level DLP and LCD and the DLP just is so much better in contrast and sharpness and natural color, this is why i went with a DLP PJ myself.


----------



## salesguy (Jun 28, 2012)

Starmaster said:


> If you are going with an entry level PJ then DLP is the way to go as the picture is better then the LCD model, unless you are going with a 3 chip LCD PJ which will cost quite a bit more then they are not bad a choice, but i have seen tests done between the two and entry level DLP and LCD and the DLP just is so much better in contrast and sharpness and natural color, this is why i went with a DLP PJ myself.



What dlp projector would be comparable to Epson 710? The Epson seems to be a popular starter. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

salesguy said:


> What dlp projector would be comparable to Epson 710? The Epson seems to be a popular starter. Thanks for the help.


Well if this Epson is the 710HD model then this would be a good choice for a starter as it has the (3LCD, 3-chip technology) which is good and 2800 lumens and is native 720p (1280 x 800) WXGA, depending on how much you like to spend but the Epson 710HD sounds like a nice projector by looking at the specs for it. :bigsmile:


----------

